# I want to help my huaband



## Areej

Hello...
This is the first time to me in a English forums because I don’t speak English very well...and I’m sorry if I do mistakes.


My problem is...
Befor three months My husband's mother passed away .
my husband is the smaller one in his family and he is Missing her very much and has not stopped crying since that time.


I need some help from you ...
some times I go out with him for dinner or stay at our home and spend a romantic night . But I want another ideas or ways to take him out fome sadness.




Thank you


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

You can't make him get out of grief. It's a process and it takes time. The closer they were, the longer it will take; the more unexpected it was, the longer it will take. If you really think he's not coping well, consider asking him to talk to a counselor who can maybe help him cope better. 

But really all you can do is be there for him. Let him talk and listen if he wants to talk, let him cry on your shoulder if that's what he wants. But there's really not anything you can do to get him through it any faster.


----------



## bossesgirl26

Pray for him, be there to listen, let him it is safe and okay to grieve in your prescence. Maybe you could suggest doing something together in your mother in law's memory.


----------

